# 9 FT surf casting rod suggestion.



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

I already own a 10 ft FTU surf rod and love it but want to try a 9 Ft surf rod that I think would be more manageable on Piers/Jetties. The rod will be paired with an Abu Garcia 7000Ci3 and I will be targeting Reds, Black Drum, & medium sized sharks in the surf. I want some suggestions please, preferably places where I can go try out the rod before I buy it. Ordering online is not an option because I'm doing a last minute Padre trip. Thanks.


----------



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

27 views, I know ONE of you has to have a suggestion.....


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I personally do not know anyone hat sells 9 foot surf rods off the shelf. If you can wait to have one made, ftu sells a good 9 foot blank perfect for that kind of fishing. I fish with 9 foot calstars and love them, but they are kind of on the heavy side.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

For inexpensive off the shelf option: Okuma makes a 9' casting rod in their Longitude series. I have one and have caught a couple of slot reds on it. Academy sells them, but good luck with finding one in stock. The 290 store is out.

For a longer term solution, get Surfrunner to build you a rod on a 9' blank. He wraps a hell of a rod. (Mine will be ready any day now!)


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Some one posted on one of the boards that they had two FTU 2piece 9' black rods for a round $60:00. You might want contact them. and I'm interested also if they still have them for around that price. I also have a 10' FTU surf rod and I'm happy with them.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess ftu doesnt make their 9 ft surf rod anymore? Just sold mine. Yes easier to fling around. Not as much distance or power but i guess it really doesnt matter too much if youre going after drums and small sharks.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

goodwood said:


> I guess ftu doesnt make their 9 ft surf rod anymore? Just sold mine. Yes easier to fling around. Not as much distance or power but i guess it really doesnt matter too much if youre going after drums and small sharks.


I didn't realize ftu had a 9 foot off the shelf surf rod...Its probably a great choice if so. Nothing wrong with ftu rods at all.


----------



## SPLATSHOT (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a 9 ft heavey ftu rod for sell used once or twice sell at ft for 159.00 i have it in classifies for 99.00 text 713-859-9245 for pic


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

If you're not dead set on a 9', you're probably gonna be happier with a 10' for the casting distance. I've got the same reel 7000ci3 on a 10' Penn Prevail. It's the perfect combo.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Surf Rods*

Rods labelled 'Steelhead Action' make some fine surf rods! Check them out! C2


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Out of my experience, I agee that the 9 foot light /fast action tips fiberglass rods are much better from piers and jetties rather than your standard 10 foot heavy tip moderate to slow action fibergalss rods.

IN my opinion, you are definately looking in the right direction.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

academy sells cat claw rods about 21.00 dont laugh they are nice for that price ,i have thats 6 years old :rybka:


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

histprof said:


> For inexpensive off the shelf option: Okuma makes a 9' casting rod in their Longitude series. I have one and have caught a couple of slot reds on it. Academy sells them, but good luck with finding one in stock. The 290 store is out.
> 
> For a longer term solution, get Surfrunner to build you a rod on a 9' blank. He wraps a hell of a rod. (Mine will be ready any day now!)


X2 on Longitude. Have one myself and I really like it. I managed to snag one at Academy for 60 bucks.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll have to check out Academy and see if they have one in stock. Are the a two piece rod?


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes. 2 piece. Rated for 15-40 lb line and 1-4 on weight (should have been 2-5 imho). $39 on the website today. I think that I saw one in the 290 store the other day, but don't hold me to it. I know that BigFost had one for sale recently. He has used more rods than I have, so he might chime in and give a better description of what it is like to throw and what it might be (or not be) good for.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

cat claw is yellow 2 peice bit dont worry


----------



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

Went to Academy in Webster and they had the 9ft Okumas for $39. Now I'm thinking I should just stick with a 10 ft for casting distance. I'm heading to bass pro in Pearland tomorrow to see what they got.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I am fishing from the bank with artificial using just spinning rods over 10'( the longest is one 16'4" graphite telescopic rod weighting 5.1 oz.built by me on telescopic pole TRIANA GRAND SLAM from ITALY).Fishing with this 16'4" spinning rod and FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.i was catching one 40 inch,23 lb. red fish......


----------

